# So Excited!



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I interviewed Monday for a job at the school I have been volunteering at for about a year. The interview went well and I was told we would hear back by Friday. They called on Wednesday to let me know that I got the job! This is awesome for two reasons:

a.) I will be working only on the days my own two kids have school 

b.) I can still take night classes to finish up my BSW

Things seems to be falling into place really well and my two boys are so amazingly happy for me that I got this job. They are good kids, and they have been helping out more and more with silly stuff (laundry, loading the dish washer, cleaning) since they learned I will be working soon. This is just one of those awesome weeks


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Few things better than landing a convenient job.

Congrats, DawnD.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats, Dawn! Best wishes, m'dear!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks! I wasn't sure since I have a decade long empty period on my resume from when I left the Army. But this will also hold me over until I get my BSW, then I will switch over to a social worker in the same school district. Things are lining up!


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

So happy for you Dawn. I have 2 sisters that are school teachers. They say there is nothing better then having the same hours as your kiddos! Congratulations!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Great to hear!!!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Love it when the pieces fall in place. Congrats!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Fabulous! So happy for you! (And how sweet of the kids.  )


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is wonderful news! 
You really know how to raise your kids, too. So helpful and empathetic! Clearly, you will be where you are supposed to be.


----------

